# Army Ranger Wing, unit information.



## G-2 (Oct 25, 2006)

This by the way is lifted from defence.ie.

Unit Designation:[U/]
The Unit is officially designated 'Sciathán Fianóglach an Airm' , which is translated as 'The Army Ranger Wing'. There is no direct English translation of the term 'Fianóglach' so the designation Ranger is the accepted version. 'Fianóglach' links the traditions of the 'Na Fianna' (Legendary Irish Warriors) with the present day Irish Defence Forces (Óglaigh na hÉireann). Qualified members of the unit wear the Fianóglach shoulder flash insignia.






Unit Motto:
*Glaine ár gcroí* (the cleanliness of our hearts)
*Neart ár ngéag* (The Strength of our limbs)
*Agus beart de réir ár mbriathar* (and our commitment to our promise)

The Unit motto is taken from an old Fianna poem and continues the link with which the name is associated. It is written in the Irish language.


----------



## Max Power (Oct 25, 2006)

That is an awesome motto.  Love it.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Oct 25, 2006)

Whats the difference between those who wear that patch and those who wear the tab?


----------



## G-2 (Oct 25, 2006)

*If I'm right*

I do not claim to have unique insight on this matter but if I'm right they all wear both.


----------



## G-2 (Oct 25, 2006)

*More info*

Unit Evolution:
In the late 1960s and early 1970s a small number of Defence Forces personnel attended American Army Ranger Courses at Fort Benning, Georgia in the United States. On their return, these personnel were responsible for organising similar type courses which were aimed at bringing standards of training throughout the Defence Forces into line with accepted international standards. Students on these courses were selected from among all ranks and all Units of the Army, the Air Corps and the Naval Service. These courses proved to be very beneficial in improving standards of physical endurance, marksmanship, individual military skills and small unit tactics. 





The evolution of the Army Ranger Wing resulted from an increase in international terrorism in the late 1970s and 1980s. The kidnapping of politicians and businessmen as well as the hijacking of air and seagoing craft was of considerable concern to democratic governments. European and other countries realised that conventional police and military tactics were not suited to dealing with this escalating threat. 





Ireland, a member of the European Community, was not immune from such incidents and recognised the need for a specialised anti terrorist organisation.

The Defence Forces was in a position to respond with a competent and highly trained Unit. The increased skills and endurance training of 'Ranger'-trained personnel provided the perfect basis for the new specialist unit. The Army Ranger Wing (ARW) was formally established, in accordance with the Defence Act, by Government order in March 1980 .


----------



## Crusader74 (Oct 25, 2006)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> Whats the difference between those who wear that patch and those who wear the tab?



The Unit patch are for members only of the unit and once you leave the unit you have to take it down..

The Tab is for soldiers who have successfully passed selection and are permitted to wear it while there in the DF.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Oct 25, 2006)

I gotcha, thanks


----------



## Crusader74 (Oct 25, 2006)

Unit Members wear both the Patch.(We call it a unit Flash)and the tab.their tab has a Red boarder denoting membership of the ARW.


----------



## G-2 (Oct 27, 2006)

*next bit up.*

Roles

The Army Ranger Wing is an integral Unit of the Defence Forces. Its Roles are divided into Conventional Warfare roles and Specialist 'Aid to the Civil Power' roles. It also has an established role in the advancement of standards within the Defence Forces. Conventional Warfare 





Military Tasks 

_Offensive Operations behind enemy lines : _
    * Securing of vital objectives. 
    * Long Range Patrolling - Raids - Ambushes - Sabotage. 
    * Capture of key personnel. 
    * Diversionary Operations. 
    * Intelligence Gathering 
_Defensive Operations:_
    *  VIP Protection. 
    * Counter insurgency. 
    * Training in and conduct of specialist operations. 
    * Delay Operations 
_Specialist Aid to the Civil Power (Anti-Terrorist Tasks)_
    *  Anti-Hijack Operations - aircraft, ferry, ship, bus, train. 
    * Hostage Rescue Operations. 
    * Airborne and Seaborne Interventions. 
    * Search Operations - Difficult or dangerous specialist tasks on land or at sea. 
    * Pursuit Operations over any terrain. 
    * Recapture of terrorist-held objectives - Vital Installations, Embassies, Airports, Gas & Oil Rigs, Summit venues, Broadcasting and Government facilities. 
    * VIP Security Operations/Close Protection of VIPs. 
    * Contingency Planning to Counter Terrorist/Subversive Threat 






_Advancement of Defence Forces Standards_
The ARW contributes to the improvement of standards in military and related skills throughout the Defence Forces by : 

    * Testing and evaluation of certain military equipment for the Defence Forces. 
    * Organising and participating in Defence Forces training exercises. 
    * Conducting Specialist Courses. 
    * Returning highly skilled ARW personnel to all Corps of the Defence Forces on completion of service in the ARW.


----------



## G-2 (Oct 27, 2006)

*A link*

here is a link to a vid I put up on youtube, its the section of the army recruitment add relating to the ARW and specifically east Timor
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFF4WimYvEE"]YouTube - ARW section of recruitment vid[/ame]


----------



## G-2 (Oct 28, 2006)

Ethos:
The rapid emergence of new technology and the increasing diversity of potential tasks dictated the requirement for logical contingency planning. The need for a high level of preparedness to deal with any requests for operations of a specific nature is inherent in the Unit mission. 

From its foundation it was necessary for the ARW to ensure that the highest standards pertained at all levels of the Unit. Motivation, training and operational flexibility are paramount to success. This is achieved by ensuring the highest level of individual proficiency allied to the C3 (Command, Control & Communications) function; all of which knit together to form cohesive military teamwork. Information on the numerical strength of the unit and the identity of its personnel is restricted.


----------



## G-2 (Oct 28, 2006)

*Army Ranger Wing*

Training:
*Selection;*
The Selection Course is held annually by the ARW for potential new Unit members. It is open to serving members of the Defence Forces only. Candidates must be medically fit, have a good conduct rating, may be of any rank and must undergo a rigorous physical fitness test.

The Selection course is of four (4) weeks duration. The student must cope with physical and psychological pressures and is constantly assessed by instructor staff. The course covers Physical Training, Weapons Handling, Confidence Training, Mountain Navigation, Survival Skills and all aspects of special forces conventional tactics. Standards required are set at the highest level. Successful students continue with the induction process by completing an ARW Basic Skills Course, which is in effect a probationary period.
*Basic Skills Course;*
The Basic Skills Course is of six (6) months duration where assessment of student suitability to serve in the ARW is detailed and continuous. Students learn all the new skills necessary for membership of the Units' assault platoons. These skills include :

    * Physical Training. 
    * Advanced Shooting and Marksmanship. 
    * Long Range Patrolling - Survival Training and Rough terrain navigation. 
    * Hostage Rescue Tactics - House, Aircraft, Bus, Train and Ship assaults. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Specialist Training;*
Throughout the Ranger's career he/she will undergo further specialist training on a continuous ongoing basis ensuring peak of performance at all times. The Ranger will be trained to the highest level of skills such as helicopter rappelling, fast roping, boat handling, sniping, underwater combat diving, explosives intervention, close protection, parachuting and advanced navigation. These skills are unique to the Army Ranger Wing and affords the Unit much valued flexibility in contingency planning for operational tasks.

The Unit is supported by Defence Forces assets such as Air Corps aircraft, Naval Service Patrol Vessels, Army transport and specialised all weather military kit and high tech equipment. The availability of these assets enables the ARW to train for scenarios based on airborne as well as underwater and surface maritime operations. Training is carried out on gas and oil rigs off Ireland's Atlantic coast, in remote rural areas and in the urban environment. 

parachuting


----------



## G-2 (Oct 28, 2006)

*Army Ranger Wing*

Training continued;

*Boat handling

*Combat diving

*Advanced navigation

*Sniping

*Explosives intervention

*Communications

*Medical proficiency

*International interchange






Rangers are selected for training with other Intervention/Special Forces Units and selected personnel serve with the Defence Forces on overseas peacekeeping missions. 

*


----------



## Darksaga (Oct 29, 2006)

Is there not a badge for certain members of the DF who were selected for ARW but did not join??


----------



## G-2 (Oct 30, 2006)

Irish_army has something on that earlier in the thread I believe. However I believe if a person passes selection there is some sort of badge they can wear, however as a former wing told me once "arseholes going for selection just to get a badge an piss off are usually weeded out quick enough".


----------



## Darksaga (Oct 31, 2006)

First I heard of it was the man who shot 3 of his own in Lebanon (as mentioned on IMO) In the book Irish Batt, it said "when being transported for trial, he had his ARW Selection tabs ripped off.


----------



## Crusader74 (Oct 31, 2006)

If A member of the DF passes selection and is Not selected to go on the Skills Course is is entitled to wear the Tab.

If he is selected to go on the skills course and passes he wears the Green Beret and the Tab with the red Boarder.


----------



## Crusader74 (Oct 31, 2006)

A serving Member of the ARW.


----------



## Crusader74 (Oct 31, 2006)

A soldier  who passed selection  and was RTU'd   or returned to Unit.


----------



## G-2 (Nov 18, 2006)

C3 function:

The normal military chain of command applies from junior leader upwards. The Officer Commanding the Army Ranger Wing is responsible for the Administrative, Disciplinary and Operational control of the unit. Officer Commanding ARW in turn is directly under command to The Chief of Staff at Defence Forces HQ. The Army Ranger Wing is on immediate call for operations throughout the State.

Secure communications between all Unit elements is essential. The ARW is equipped therefore with state of the art SINCGAR and RACAL communications equipment all of which have an inbuilt encryption and frequency hopping systems. It is also equipped with satellite communications


----------



## JAFO (May 3, 2009)

*Their site*

http://www.fianoglach.ie/

I like Celtic stuff, which is what caught my attention. It is pretty sweet they use the Gaelic language, preserves the tradition of Ireland and it's Celtic roots very well.


----------



## JimMCpog (Jun 1, 2009)

Do you have  any Irish-Americans in the Irish Ranger Wing?


----------



## Crusader74 (Jun 2, 2009)

JimMCpog said:


> Do you have  any Irish-Americans in the Irish Ranger Wing?




No, Afraid not..You must be a citizen before you can enlist for the Army and then the apply for selection once your a trained soldier..minimum service requirement and an overseas deployment..


----------



## JimMCpog (Jun 3, 2009)

Irish said:


> No, Afraid not..You must be a citizen before you can enlist for the Army and then the apply for selection once your a trained soldier..minimum service requirement and an overseas deployment..



So if someone had dual citizenship they would have to renounce their American citizenship first?


----------



## Crusader74 (Jun 4, 2009)

JimMCpog said:


> So if someone had dual citizenship they would have to renounce their American citizenship first?




No lol..once your a citizen of Ireland your GTG..Duel citizenship is not a problem.


----------



## JimMCpog (Jun 11, 2009)

That's interesting. I've seen Irish people serving in the U.S. military, but I've never heard of anyone from the U.S. serving in the Irish military. I remember reading an article in the New York Daily News that said for the first time, in 2005, there were more people emigrating from the U.S. to Ireland than the other way around. I wouldn't ever emigrate from the U.S. but I was wondering if anyone has ever done it.


----------



## Crusader74 (Jun 29, 2009)

The ARW Ration Pack is different to the rest of the Armies ..It has more content and is better.


----------



## Poccington (Jul 3, 2009)

Irish said:


> The ARW Ration Pack is different to the rest of the Armies ..It has more content and is better.



It is?

Bastards.


----------



## Crusader74 (Jul 3, 2009)

Poccington said:


> It is?
> 
> Bastards.




The Joys of being in a Special Operations Unit


----------

